# Potato Guns



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Forgive me if this is in the wrong catergory....

Has anyone ever messed with potato guns?
We have one, and not only is it fun to shoot, but it's surprising at what it will shoot. Besides potatoes, it can shoot bar soap, pea gravel...flaming tennis balls....lol Whatever you can shove down the barrel. You use hairspray as the gas to ignite...cheap to make.

I have a friend that built one that would fire glass beer bottles out of it. He used gun powder to ignite it, which isn't recommended..lol

I'm not by anymeans recommending this as a weapon of choice over a REAL GUN. Just a thought, might be something that someone could utilize in an area where guns are hard to get your hands on, besides they don't regulate the sell of PVC pipe, hairspray, or potatoes..yet.

HowStuffWorks "How Spud Guns Work"



> At the touch of a button, an explosion hurls a projectile hundreds of feet at close to 400 miles (643.7 km) per hour, obliterating a target [source: Burnt Latke]. But the explosion isn't from a cannon or a rocket launcher. It's from a spud gun.
> 
> *Spud guns come in a variety of shapes, sizes and configurations. Depending on the size of the barrel, they can fire a number of common objects, including potatoes, tennis balls and polyvinyl chloride (PVC) rockets. The only requirement is that the size of the projectile fits the size of the barrel. "The projectiles," says Joel Suprise, owner of The Spudgun Technology Center, "are pretty much limited to one's imagination."


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

How about old water heater for a cheep rocket.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

LMAO! I'm for anything if it means saving a life....


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I used top make them from pvc as a kid...but found out (apparently) that they are a felony in CA.
Sooooo much fun though!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a potato gun somewhere from when I was a kid. That damn thing sounded like a shotgun when it went off, I put out a car window one time by accident.


----------

